# C40 vs C59/EPQ/EPS



## HandyAndy (Feb 2, 2004)

This is a long shot but has anyone ridden both a C40 and one of the newer Colnagos like C59 or EPS/EPQ?

I absolutely love my C40HP especially how comfortable it is. Just curious as to whether some of the newer models retain that comfort. For what its worth I do race as well, but nothing beats cruising 100miles over a mishmash of roads on my C40


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

My 2 cents, limited as it is, I have owned the EP and EPS, and still own a C50 and C59. The C59 beats the EPS and EP on all fronts, while the C50's comfort barely beats the C59. The C59 is incredible.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

If a comfortable century bike is what you value most, the C-40 is a benchmark. 

If I should only keep one of all my Colnagos, I guess the choice would be the C-50 if I could transfer the C-40 paintjob on it. But this is only because is new, has Campy 11 and fits me better ( the C-40 is smaller ).


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO the comfort level changed with the advent of the Carbon 75 fork. It has advantages for heavier riders in particular, but there is a cost to ride quality.


----------

